# Vizsla vs Boxer



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

Hi all,

This weekend Rheia got into a play/fight with my friends boxer pup. They are about the same age (13 w) but the boxer is a bit larger (+ 3 lbs).

The thing is that Rheia was the one actively chasing the boxer but was always getting bitten. She even got a few bite marks. I realised that although her teeth were visibly bigger than the boxers, she wasn't really biting, meanwhile the boxer was all business biting hard and even pulling.

The end result was that Rheia outtired the boxer and eventhough the boxer got tired and lost interest, she didn't let him out of her sight for one bit and even though she was always getting dominated she would always go back and look for more.

We didn't let this go for very long, but I kept wondering why wasn't she biting back harder ? She had the tools but wasn't using them. Maybe I exagerated with not letting her bite at all and now she is not capable to defend.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Daaisteins
Puppies are learning to socialize at that age and discover rules and boundaries. My opinion: the less you do, the better. Stop the game when one of the dogs shows that it is getting too much.
Patrick


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Bite inhibition. Yours has more of it, +1. She's not a sissy, she's more advanced.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, developing bite inhibition is exactly what you want to happen in young puppyhood.

This is a good thing.

Bill


----------



## daaisteins (May 2, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts.
Seeing that it is a wanted behavior, this makes me feel so good!


----------

